# Succeeding in Career Despite Social Anxiety?



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

I was just curious if anyone has succeeded in their career despite severe social anxiety?

I have no friends but developed some professional acquaintances in my previous jobs which have served as references and allowed me to move on and get better jobs.

In five years I went from no job to one that pays over $60k and this was despite severe social anxiety and no professional treatment. I always worry that my SA will be a detriment to my career but I have been able to cope professionally despite it although I believe it has held me back some.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

What is your career? I have been doing well in my career also, but it wasn't easy, and I have a talent which helps a lot. SA mostly effects my ability to socialize and make friends, not so much my ability to work.


----------



## hoosierguy (Feb 22, 2014)

My background is in accounting. I got good grades, went to a good school, and have my CPA license which all help but my severe SA prohibits meaningful social relationships and has impaired my occupational functioning to a degree.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been doing pretty good (I think) in software engineering (over $80k straight out of uni), but I had some past part-time experience. But I had to leave that job because I couldn't deal with the social pressures and daily grind (decided to go back to school). I think there is a potential in engineering fields to have good career, but you have to be talented and very hard working (which I am not and thus I fail).


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been somewhat successful, every next job was paid better than a previous one. I was a Financial Analyst. But from a social standpoint, it's been a disaster, i never had any friends at work, going for lunch alone when everyone else was going in group and stuff like that... Now i'm taking a break from my career and trying to find some freelance options.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I want your life. Sadly at 24 I'm now going back to school for accounting. I hope I make good grades and get the CPA license. Anyway, it does suck when the new people click with co workers I've known for 3 years who don't even say hi to me. Eating alone at lunch doesn't bother me though. I need my alone time and it's the perfect time to recharge a little.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

SA has not held me back at my job. I work mostly with guys and most of my SA has to do with women.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm doing well at my my current job despite the obstacles I face with anxiety. I've just learned to do things regardless of how anxious I feel because succeeding is very important to me. I do believe that I could be doing more to achieve this but I'm glad that I'm at least taking steps towards that goal.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

I think for entry-level jobs SA is not as important, but you will hit the ceiling for any promotions because of not being able to communicate properly. I've been applying for more senior positions lately and its clear that my SA is a real barrier here... which is a bummer, because otherwise I would have a good chance.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

hoosierguy said:


> I was just curious if anyone has succeeded in their career despite severe social anxiety?
> 
> I have no friends but developed some professional acquaintances in my previous jobs which have served as references and allowed me to move on and get better jobs.
> 
> In five years I went from no job to one that pays over $60k and this was despite severe social anxiety and no professional treatment. I always worry that my SA will be a detriment to my career but I have been able to cope professionally despite it although I believe it has held me back some.


It is great you are struggling with your SA. If you are doing something it shouldn't progress. You are on the right way to overcome your anxiety. Please stay that way!


----------



## betrayedninja (Oct 22, 2013)

Had the exact same problem. On paper perfect candidate and I get the interviews fine but screw up the interview with my SA, blank mind and stuttering. The only jobs I've managed to land are those no one else wants.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think it's easier for people with SA to succeed in more technical fields like accounting, engineering and some areas in finance, since knowledge and competency are usually valued at a premium in those industries. Compared to others like marketing, anyway.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I have gone virtually nowhere workwise because of my psychological issues, it holds me back in every area of my life.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't say I have been at all, but I guess I've been keeping afloat . . . . . Just.  I really feel like one heck of a shipwreck socially, but I feel as though fortunately majority can atleast realise I deep down mean well and that my silence and lack of engagement isn't a means of being anti-social. I need to drink at social functions just to even hold a conversation and initiate chat with work colleagues. Even a few drinks down and I'm still kinda standing outside the circle unsure how to enter. :| Someone mentioned getting promoted up is challenging with SA. I've noticed this too, but I find it a barrier too in looking to get trained up. Basically the more liked you are, the more willing people are to devote some of their time to train you up, which in turn could make you eligible for a promotion down the track. Props to some of you who are doing very well.


----------



## byproxy (Feb 7, 2012)

*Traversing*

One thing that needs to be spoken of more in both our day to day as well as professional lives, is the effect SA has on us financially. Both the psychological as well as perceptual roadblocks that impede a rapidly growing statistic of the world population. I spend much time, probably too much so, observing trends in our sociopolitical world. People often discount the role culture and "image" has to play on our wallet, but it blows a heavy hit to today's citizenry.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes. You can be successful.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I think I've been pretty successful. I do hold a management postion, the salary is very low and I work a lot though.


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to be successful as a sales manager making pretty good money. However going into work everyday was such a struggle and every minor event at work was blown into a huge thing because of my anxiety and eventualy after a few years I had a breakdown and now I cant even make it through a job interview....****en sad smh lol


----------

